# Power supply doesn't turn on



## sleeps (Apr 29, 2011)

I decided to build my own computer so I got a brand new case/w power supply, motherboard, and all that is needed. After plugging everything in I plug in the psu, flip the switch, and the standby light on the motherboard didnt come on. I pressed the power button on the case still nothing. So I thought the psu was dead so I brought a new one hooked it up and still got nothing. Everything I brought is brand new nothing is used and I made sure I carefully installed the motherboard so what could be the problem?


----------



## IcarusFallen (Feb 19, 2010)

First things first, double check that the PSU is connected to the motherboard properly. After that, try using a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard (consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch).


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.

It is best to bench test before assembling the components in the case to insure all components are good.

Remove EVERYTHING from the case.
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 or 8 pin power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## sleeps (Apr 29, 2011)

Motherboard: ASUS P7P55 LX
CPU: Intel i7 870
RAM: Consair DDR3 1333MHz
Graphics: Galaxy Geforce GT 430
PSU: RSY-645


----------



## sleeps (Apr 29, 2011)

I found the problem I started installing components one by one checking to see if the motherboard comes on and it did till I plugged in this peripheral that only had 2 instead of 4 pins and it didn't turn on so after I unplugged everything and plugged them back in except for that 2 pin plug everything worked


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I'm not sure what you are referring to but I assume you have your problem resolved. 
I would strongly suggest you replace that PSU with a good quality unit.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Tyree said:


> I would strongly suggest you replace that PSU with a good quality unit.


I second that


----------



## sleeps (Apr 29, 2011)

was wrong with the psu that i have now?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your PSU (PowerUp) is very poor quality. We also suggest a minimum 550W good quality PSU for a PCI-E GPU.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## sleeps (Apr 29, 2011)

ok I see thank


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You're welcome.


----------

